# Raikeys Result



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Ok, we just got back after almost a 4 hour drive there and a 4 hour drive home. I would like to say that as i went to see Stu and have a look in general, i like Unc never did the pen and pad thing, so you will get an update on Raikey and that will be it.

They were running the show straight through, so as our guy was on first we saw him, then the Juniors, the over 40,s and 50,s and then the Novices, we then decided to leave as im going to Pscarbs show tomorrow and didnt want to be to tired.

So back to Raikey, he was as i expected witty, pleasant and had time for a chat on what must have been a busy day for him.

So the first timers had 5 contestants in it, the standard was very good, Raikey came on with a good package ( Muscle, Condition, Tan etc ), can i just say if they gave a prize for Vascularity our man would have nailed it, he had a good routine and he presented very well.

Looking at the pre judging / compulsories i had him in 3rd but it was pretty tight, then they had their routines and a posedown which was fun, then to the placings. 5th a guy called Chris ( from Scarborough ) i think he might post on our board but i may be wrong ?

Then it was 4th and it went to our guy, there were a few boo,s from the crowd ( he was quite popular ), as i said above there wasnt much in 3rd and 4th, 2nd im sorry i cant remember, but the winner was well deserved he was in very good condition with good size as well.

Here are some pics, if they need resized someone else can do it, im off to recharge for Pauls show tomorrow.

Raikey it was nice to meet you and your misses all be it, it was short, perhaps the next time we can get some dinner or just more of a chat.


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Gotta say well done mate, good result, maybe could have got a better place if you hadnt been pulling those sex faces, and standing on the wall like that must have made it difficult for the judges.

Only kidding, you looked great and well done, dont think i'd have the balls to get up in a banana hammock in front of peeps


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

The guy in the red trunks was 3rd, and as you will tell the bloke with the trophy won.

Oh it was also good to see Mal Kay in the flesh, damn hes a big bloke, he was emceeing ( sp ) ? the show, did a good job n all.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

well done raikey mate

they must have been v good to beat you mate

enjoy your rest matey and have a good kip

look forward to hearing from you how you thought it went

dont be dsiheartend mate you done yourself proud

ps nice one john


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

oh i forgot he along with the others got an invite to do a show in November, but i,ll let him tell you about that.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Sorry John I had to remove those pics, it would take a dialup user over 5 hours to open this thread and they ground the board to a standstill.

If you post what software you are using then I'm sure somene can help to get them resized.



L


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

how can i find out for you?


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

well done Raikey mate. Any luck with the pics yet John?


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

normally Hackskii or winger would just resize them, lorian needs to no something about software and i cant help him.

I merely plug the memory card from the camera into the pc and do a drag and drop, i know nothing of resizing, sorry.


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

Well done Raikey, thats the first one and I should imagine you know how it all works now.

Looking forward to seeing you place top in your comp mate.


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

John said:


> normally Hackskii or winger would just resize them, lorian needs to no something about software and i cant help him.
> 
> I merely plug the memory card from the camera into the pc and do a drag and drop, i know nothing of resizing, sorry.


No worries mate no doubt raikey will post some 2mora


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

you can resize pics on windows photoeditor or coral photo editor or adobe, whatever software you have at home.

I think Lorian has listed the pixels or the K byte size pics can be.

Was it NABBA NOVICE in November?

Hey he didn't place LAST!

I did that for my first two comps!

x

x

x

T


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Congrats Railey lad i knew the puddings would do the trick


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Well done Raikey mate. Hope your not too disheartened by the result.:beer1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, send me those pics, I will post them for you john.

I have several great photo editing and I can do wonders with resizing.

I resize everyones pics that are too big for the benefit of our dialup guys on the board.

[email protected] send those to me and I will post them in a format that will load quick.

Oh, good job Raikey, I wish I could have gone and met you, but it is a bit harder for me to get there:eek:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

nice one raikey lookin forward to the pics!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice one Raikey dude! You da man!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Excellent Raikey, cant't wait to see the pics. Must be impressive if Lorian's nabbed them for his personal collection...?!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

when i can, good work hackskii.


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Well done mate, your a winner for even stepping up on stage in my opinion.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Well done mate!!!

Cant wait to see the pics

So, you got the bug now? You gonna carry on?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Well done Raikey baby! you did well from the sounds of it! now just take it EZ and try to keep to ur plans...can't w8 to see the pics


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Tool for resizing images here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/14129-posting-pics.html

Really easy to use, just 2 clicks and its done. You dont even have to load software.

Should help those of you who don't want to learn how to do it or dont have the time 

Well done with the result Raikey! Looking forward to the pictures


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I saw the pic's when they were posted up big and IMO he looked wicked. I'm no expert on what the judges are looking for but the vascular he defo was.

Wait till the pics appear and you'll see.

Well proud tho Stu, cause at the end of the day you got your ar5e on stage were as the rest of us were sat on our fat ass's.

Respect.


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

....Well done mate !! - Looking forward to the pics

Enjoy the rest now ..........and some Ben&Jerrys


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Man, send me those pics, I will post them for you john.
> 
> I have several great photo editing and I can do wonders with resizing.
> 
> ...


I thought you already had enough pics of Stu(d) to perv over! 

GOD you can't get enough of that muscular man!

x

x

x

T


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

ok !!

just had chance to do a bit of re sizing etc.......

these are the ones my Mrs took , i still aint seen the ones John took,.....

on John BTW ,.....why he took his time posting pics is beyond me ....the guys huge!...

and really handsome!!! (ok the handsome part , he ask me to say!)

and his Mrs is a real Angel too........(where you been hiding her you devil!!?)

it was really nice to meet you John (could have done wi a bit more time tho!)

so when we all get together in hayes for the man Baz's show we'll stay over and make a proper trip of it,.....

anyway back to my pics.........and the show.......

Wow! what a buzz ! i,d have liked a trophy place but hey,.......i still really enjoyed it.....

so the 1st one is the line up of my class....

you can spot the winner clearly this guy ,...Paul Mason ..was a monster....big an ripped....

we spoke backstage and he said he'd been training 20 years and only just thort bout the stage.....(thats the nature of the 1st timers tho eh,...you never know!.....


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

oops thats me! this ones the line up


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Man, u looked gr8 dude! im realy impressed, shreded!! and nice legs to


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

i,m on the far right..^^

the rest i'll just stick in this post....


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Raikey,

You look GREAT! Really nice shape to you.

It is nice to take home a shiny trophy.

So is that you done? Done for the season? WABBA bodybeautiful?

In all honesty, I think the first timers can be one seriously difficult class. You really never know who will show up on the day.

I have seen a few jaws drop before, like where the hell did HE come from!

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

****in excellent raikey!

u had a good line up man which sucks! looked pretty solid for 1st timers!

oh **** am i next then :boohoo:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

DB said:


> ****in excellent raikey!
> 
> u had a good line up man which sucks! looked pretty solid for 1st timers!
> 
> oh **** am i next then :boohoo:


U will be Ok with my strick KFC diet! PSML


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i know mate thats gonna suck we'll meet up for aour friday lunch date and u''ll be eating KFC and me dry old chicken breast!!ffs


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

DB said:


> ****in excellent raikey!
> 
> u had a good line up man which sucks! looked pretty solid for 1st timers!
> 
> oh **** am i next then :boohoo:


No I am, but I am not a first timer! They are doing something similar for the girls at WABBA this year.

July 15th Manchester!

AND I am soooooooooooooooooo chubby. Once I get my body FLAB calipers, I will post some bodybuilding pics just to embarass myself so much I will be motivated to get my big bootie on that tread mill twice a day!

x

x

x

T


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

this one shows the winner......second from left...

the guy next to me took 3rd and far left 2nd.....

oh!!... i had a laff bout summat on saturday night too.....the Mr's Class 1 winner ...Danny Gladstone ....was on stage alone,.....

so if i'd gone in for class one i'd have taken 2nd (or last?!...whichever way you look at it) and got me trophy......


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

LOL, same happened to me in my first show, I entered Figure in naturals instead of physique.

Wrong category for me, and if I had been in physique, I think they gave trophies to fourth or fifth place and I would have had one.

NO big really, I do have a little collection growing in my sun room.

Stu(d)

are you doing another show this year?

x

x

x

T


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

well done Raikey i cant wait to rub all that tanning stuff in to all the men back stage........ sorry i mean barry when he dose his hahaha


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

lisa said:


> well done Raikey i cant wait to rub all that tanning stuff in to all the men back stage........ sorry i mean barry when he dose his hahaha


you wont have time to be backstage my love, you'll have me to entertain while Baz gets ready.......

thats because when Barry does his show,...his good friend Stu (me!) will be there to cheer him on and support him,.....even tho it is a bit far ,...i feel i should be there....

lmao,....i,m only jokin Baz , no worries mate, it'd been nice to shake your hand mate, but next time eh!??


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> are you doing another show this year?
> 
> x
> 
> ...


well!!

theres a local open show on sunday the 5 towns.....

if i can claw back the damage i done yesterday.....

i may enter the begginers class,....

theres just begginers , intermediate , experienced...etc etc.....

got up this morning and had a look in the mirror , thort ,,,mmm not too bad.....

jumped on the scales ....JEEEESUS CHRIST!!! what have i been doing??

its all water i know but .....ffs!

so i went to CV this morning and i have turkey for din dins all day....

we'll see by friday if i,m in shape to do it....


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> you wont have time to be backstage my love, you'll have me to entertain while Baz gets ready.......
> 
> thats because when Barry does his show,...his good friend Stu (me!) will be there to cheer him on and support him,.....even tho it is a bit far ,...i feel i should be there....
> 
> lmao,....i,m only jokin Baz , no worries mate, it'd been nice to shake your hand mate, but next time eh!??


LMAO, I woulda luved to of come, but I was washin me hair, lol:love:

(too far for me  )


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

Nice one Raikey! Well done.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> you wont have time to be backstage my love, you'll have me to entertain while Baz gets ready.......
> 
> thats because when Barry does his show,...his good friend Stu (me!) will be there to cheer him on and support him,.....even tho it is a bit far ,...i feel i should be there....
> 
> lmao,....i,m only jokin Baz , no worries mate, it'd been nice to shake your hand mate, but next time eh!??


i know man i really wanted to come but me and lisa didnt plan it very well....feel like abit of cu'nt for not turning up and showing some support sorry mate


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

like i say Baz , no worries mate really , we all got our lives away from the board,.......

my bro lives in your hood tho , so when its hayes, were gonna do the B+B weeekend thang!!...

hows the prep going anyway , you still got it sorted in yoiur head??


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

prep!lol aint started!

i'm pretty lean at the mo man to be honest about 10% max prob?

so gonna try and stay lean...... then 12 weeks out really assess everything go see a mate of mine that wont he gravesend over 40's last year and get him to sort some **** out for me and go for it!

start of august is 12 weeks out...

Lisa is gonna do the figure class aswell..she dont know that till now 

gonna get that bitch up there so it aint just me gettin embarrassed!!


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

looking good, stu... looking good 

start of tomorrow it is then... i'm majorly ****ed off i couldn't makes it down to Pudsey but i'll have to make up for it by doing a train/B+B thing down to Hayes


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i put them in the other thread Raikeys update as ive not long wakened up i wasnt paying attention.


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

DB said:


> Lisa is gonna do the figure class aswell..she dont know that till now
> 
> gonna get that bitch up there so it aint just me gettin embarrassed!!


Oh really i havent had NOWHERE enough training yet sweetheart to embarrass myself that much yet :crazy:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Good Job Raikey, you look super lean.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

well done mate! :beer:

unlucky about the line up 

Ben


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice going Raikey.

I have to say the lighting is sh*t at that show cos it makes you looked a bit washed over and from seeing your photos I know you weren't.

Also did you use dream tan? That can blur your condition sometimes especially under bad lights. I always use a roller to apply it as it gives a smoother texture.

Looking at the photos you could also do with a bit of posing practice. I am happy to help you with this if you want?

This is not a dig mate, just constructive comments to help you for next time. It was your first time so use the experience and benefit from it. I keep a competition diary and do a SWOT anaylsis on my performance to highlight any problems for next time.

Well done for getting on stage mate - now you are a real bodybuilder.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

BUMP for Tom,

Posing is the hardest bit!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes well done mate. I think you have done yourself proud.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Nice going Raikey.
> 
> I have to say the lighting is sh*t at that show cos it makes you looked a bit washed over and from seeing your photos I know you weren't.
> 
> ...


cheers Tom, no worries mate , honesty is all i ever want,...

i do struggle with the posing, i used the mirror for weeks then realised late on, that they dont put a nice big mirror on stage for us,.....and without it, i struggled to "feel" the correct form.....(if that makes sense!?)

yep it wer dream tan,

and i notice after studying the line up pics later that the guys who pulled 1st and 2nd used something else,...they had a shine and it threw there definition out really well...(not saying the tan won it for them, i was quite happy with how it was judged)...

but i know what you mean....

as for the posing practice ,....i know your the best coach available in that dept.....so next time i'm in Taunton (i visit regularly on bussiness) i'll give you the nod, and well have a session and maybe a chat/summat to eat,......

i,m not a mad stalker either!!.......


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

and cheers to everyone else for their comments too!.....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> cheers Tom, no worries mate , honesty is all i ever want,...
> 
> i do struggle with the posing, i used the mirror for weeks then realised late on, that they dont put a nice big mirror on stage for us,.....and without it, i struggled to "feel" the correct form.....(if that makes sense!?)
> 
> ...


Taunton is that somerset?

yep u are now officially a bodybuilder raikey..nice one!! :beer:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

it is mate yeah ,....its where they all ride about on cows eating rice pudding and drinking ciderrrrr......

lol , i have a dealer there so i get there now and again.......

and yeah !,...i,m official now!.....and it feels good too!......

sporting the comp avatar is like wearing a medal......


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

doesnt Tom come from Bristol ?

if i missed a joke or it went over my head, my bad.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

yeah he does .....

but when i stay over in Taunton, it,s worth the hours run back up to Bristolcestershire for the chance to see the mighty Tom....

well if i crouch slightly that is!......

if not, id, see OVER the top of the mighty Tom.....

ooops!... bang goes my posing/coaching sesion..........

(or am i allowed to give him greif now i,m officially a bodybuilder!??)


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

You are excused for now Raikey. However I 'm looking forward to laughing at how fat you will be after your rebound from your diet.

We all get it in the first 2 weeks after a diet so don't worry.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

rebound!!!

fcuk me!!

i ate , what i considered normally for a day and woke up monday morning at 16 stone!..(stage weight 14stone 12lbs)....eeeek

thing is,...theres a local open on sunday and i was hoping to get dry enuff to do that,.....

i got rid of some ....

but any tips would be nice,.....

i still look fairly dry, but feel i should take advantage of the fullness and get up there,.....

whadyer think Tom?

how'd i dry a stone out in a week, ?

or do i not even bother trying??


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Give me a ring tonight mate. I need to chat with you about what you ate etc before giving you any dehydration advice. However if you are only a week out then you should be much better so long as you keep up your diet this week.

After 7pm please.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

perfect....

i look forward to hearing you're warm treacle-like tones....


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

i think you should go for it

the extra size cant hurt and you lnow what they say mate

at the end of the day................it gets dark!!!!!!

go for it man


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

RAIKEY said:


> fcuk me!!thing is,...theres a local open on sunday and i was hoping to get dry enuff to do that,.....


be in Farmers Weekly, id love to see a front double bi of you next to your tractor


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

lmao!

well actually its sponsered by British Homing World, the popular pigeon fanciers monthly,...

so the results will be in there,

i,ll be posing outside me loft, whilst feeding my babies....

theres also a pull out section on whippet care and flat cap wearing tips, (for the hardcore Yorkshireman!)....

John , i despair at you!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

John said:


> be in Farmers Weekly, id love to see a front double bi of you next to your tractor


PMSL 

with the shotgun cocked under arm, and the foot on a pile of dead game!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> lmao!
> 
> well actually I'm sponsered by British **** World, the popular bottom fanciers monthly,...
> 
> ...


Oh right.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

man i havent laughed as much in ages


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

OMG! pmsl!

ok ok ! .....lets all just calm down shall we?.....

smooth Mr B ! ....very smooth..........


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Haaaa haaa , man you guys are too much.

They dont have that humor here in the States I think I am moving


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

come and live in my village Scott, i could pick you up in the tractor and we could go cruising.....

but you'll have to bring your own gimp mask.....

Tom still has,nt returned my spare one,.....from his last dungeon party....

oh and Tom,.....could you give it a wipe down this time too !!??


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

had a shag lately TT have ya!! cos your humour is getting alot better, funny as fcuk mate nice one


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

BIG-UNC said:


> had a shag lately TT have ya!! cos your humour is getting alot better, funny as fcuk mate nice one


Haha

I can't say cos my missus reads the forum.

Oh bugger


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

better get postin in th emale animal then tom!!


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> lmao!
> 
> well actually its sponsered by British Homing World, the popular pigeon fanciers monthly,...
> 
> ...


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Just caught the pics. Nice one, fella!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> ok !!
> 
> just had chance to do a bit of re sizing etc.......
> 
> ...


hey Raiky, Paul Mason trains at my gym in Barnsley, one strong mofo indeed, had no idea that was you, the pics were goin round the gym and i had a good luck at them


----------

